# Clausing Colchester 13" x 36" Toolroom Lathe - $2250 (hayward / castro valley, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Dec 31, 2019)

Clausing Colchester 13" x 36" Toolroom Lathe
					

Country/Region of Manufacture: United Kingdom Made at Original Colchester Plant in England Excellent running condition Geared Drive Headstock (Gears are Shaved, Hardened, & Honed See Picture #...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------

